# New Avatar



## euphemism (Mar 23, 2008)

So, I was wondering what everyone thought of the new avatar I made.  What do you think?


----------



## flanker22 (Mar 23, 2008)

quite good

http://www.nick.com/shows/avatar/index.jhtml


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 24, 2008)

rhcp are good but i think the gradient is too much


----------



## JPH (Mar 24, 2008)

Never seen an avatar like that (ya know, a bunch of album arts put together as a gif).

Looks cool


----------



## euphemism (Mar 28, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> rhcp are good but i think the gradient is too much



Like it's not transparent enough, or it just shouldn't be there?


----------



## drock360 (Mar 29, 2008)

What band is it homie?


----------



## Little (Mar 30, 2008)

i think its kinda lame.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 30, 2008)

drock360 said:
			
		

> What band is it homie?


red hot chili peppers

little, i think you're kinda lame


----------



## DarkUli (Mar 30, 2008)

Album Arts in a .gif? 

Pretty original I'd say.

What most people do with .gif is just anime characters and whatnot, lol.


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Mar 30, 2008)

i dont like that gradient :\
looked much better without it


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 30, 2008)

Put that gradient at like 15% or less.


----------



## Neko (Mar 30, 2008)

The gloss effect isn't very good. Just a single color with fixed transparency. hm.

Anyway nice Idea.


----------



## Ice Cold (Mar 30, 2008)

I guess RHCP is alright, but they're so overrated.

I guess it's kinda cool but there's really not that much skill put into it.  There's nothing that will make you say "wow" about it.  Taking off the gloss would be better as well.


----------



## euphemism (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks, just wondering what you all thought.  As for the comment about them being overrated, it doesn't seem like many people know about them, so I don't see how it's possible for them to be overrated.


----------

